# New TT in Auto Express today - Official Pictures



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

The new TT is featured in this weeks Auto Express (out today) with so called 'offical pictures'.

If the pictures are genuine then be prepared for a shock:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/New_TT.jpg

Photos of the rear end are also shown inside the mag and this is the biggest suprise of all if correct


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

these pics are complete bullshit!
i work for autocar and know as little as you guys regarding the "real" shape of the TT. Auto Express will make themselves look rather foolish when the new TT is released and looks nothing like their cover :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

unless they have photoshopped the 'concept' then what you're looking at there is a design study that may be close to the new look in terms of styling, but not bodyshape.

Check out the posts on the second page of THIS thread.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

FWIW, I really like it! :?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Have a Renault Megane and Toyota Celica mated then?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The Autoexpress makes the Sun look credible. :roll: 

The new TT will be a coupe not a hatchback. This is a hatchback. I love the looks. But you will never get me (or anyone) to pay 30k+ for that, as it's just another interpretation of the genre I already own - it's just a hot hatch, albeit a gorgeous one (save for the grill).


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

That's awful!! I hope that is rubbish otherwise I'm staying with the original.


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks like theyve maybe picked up the link that was discussed on the thread from yesterday that Kell mentioned . Looks like sensationalist journalism, anything to get people to buy the magazine. Might just be me, but having an exclusive and then plastering the one thing people might buy the magazine for on the cover seems a bit stupid


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I actually think that the 'official' shots we've seen are photoshopped and that the car we can see there doesn't exist. I reckon they've taken the new TT and photshopped the back onto it.

If you focus on the area where you'd expect the roofline to start curving down, it looks like a dodgy photoshop job to me. See what you think.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Where's the number plate go and why is next weeks Autoexpress out on a Tuesday(check the date on the top of the mag) :wink: :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

From all the official pictures I have seen there should be about 20 versions of the new TT that we can all chose from :roll:


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Why is it right hand drive? The first 'official' pictures from Audi will always be of the LHD version me thinks - pictures in A Express are total nonsense.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

markp said:


> Why is it right hand drive? The first 'official' pictures from Audi will always be of the LHD version me thinks - pictures in A Express are total nonsense.


All they've done is flip the picture. The fuel cap is alos on the wrong side in that pic.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> I actually think that the 'official' shots we've seen are photoshopped and that the car we can see there doesn't exist. I reckon they've taken the new TT and photshopped the back onto it.
> 
> If you focus on the area where you'd expect the roofline to start curving down, it looks like a dodgy photoshop job to me. See what you think.


It doesn't look quite right to me either - somehow the rest of the car looks more tangible than the rear hump. I hope the grill is equally a photoshop to hide the real thing!


----------



## m7ttc (May 21, 2002)

This is the car I have been hoping for... now MkI residuals will stay nice and healthy for quite some time to come  If this breadvan is real, they will have big problems shifting it - my next new car won't be an Audi, that's for sure!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Don't get your hopes up. This pic is very similar to this:

http://www.thecarconnection.com/images/gallery/9893_SHDKRKXWGELYB.jpg

sans the baker's dozen.

I prefer the softer look (door mirror, side creases) of the concept than the "spyshot".


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Its a new *A3 Sport * !!

Mr L


----------



## m7ttc (May 21, 2002)

Based on the spyshot, the Auto Express pic does look pretty believeable. Since the spy pic is of a soft-top, it makes sense the roofline would be different. Maybe they are following the example of the Z3 and the coupe and roadster versions will have a different roofline at the rear.

If they go with the hatchback look, I can only guess (hope?) they are planning something else, perhaps something a bit bigger based on the Nuvolari concept. The idea of multiple different styles - a coupe and an estate TT - is a possibility, but I must say the flame-grilled doors don't do much for me, too busy and BMWy.

At least the steering wheel is an improvement over the current version... hmmm, wonder if it will fit in my 2000 car...?!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Does it actually call it TT inside the mag? Only says "Audi's new coupe" on the pic you've shown us.... :roll:

I think Audi and IceMan are winding us up :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> Does it actually call it TT inside the mag? Only says "Audi's new coupe" on the pic you've shown us.... :roll:
> 
> I think Audi and IceMan are winding us up :lol:


Audi themselves are calling it a TT Shooting brake.

Now a Shooting Brake is a 2-door coupe that has had an estate bit grafted on to the back.

so if you take the grafted bit off, I don't reckon the new TT will look vastly different from the Iceman/other photoshop version in the other thread.


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a copy of the mag in front of me. It show an interior shot of the dash which look cool. It all goes wrong with the various versions inc a 'Shooting brake'!

3 door version to join coupe, the hatchback is the picture on the front cover. Will have 250BHP V6 and revised quattro all wheel drive.

The new TT will be revealed next week at the Tokyo motor show.

If this is the face of the 'new' TT, the Audi have simply fcuked up the whole concept of the TT! It is hideous!

The TT as a hatchback, enough to have you weeting yourself with laughter, but it looks like it could well happen.

Anyone going to Tokyo next week?


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

Blade_76 said:


> Does it actually call it TT inside the mag? Only says "Audi's new coupe" on the pic you've shown us.... :roll:
> 
> I think Audi and IceMan are winding us up :lol:


I thought that, but then I looked at the top of the picture and its says "Official New TT" in quite big letters


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Autoexpress website:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/60893 ... di_tt.html

"Audi's new design is sure to divide opinion" - not wrong there. So we haven't yet seen the coupe or roadster version. This pic is of the 3 door hatchback.


----------



## T_Rifles (May 2, 2004)

Has the look of KIA picanto about the front grill.

My autoexpress subscription has been called since they released pictures of the new Volvo S80 which were actually launch shots of the S40 stretched width ways.

They have covered all bases so when it it launched they can say "we showed you exclusively how it would look in issue 398"


----------



## m7ttc (May 21, 2002)

Bit of KIA, bit of Focus/Astra in there too, a large helping of Renault, a hint of BMW and some kind of acknowledegment of the existing TT (the mirrors). It's one very derivative looking car. When the original TT came out and I was passed by one on the autobahn near Stuttgart I can remember my jaw dropping and thinking "What is that - I have to have one". This car is likely to slip by unoticed with the queues of Mondeos, Focuses, Meganes, etc. on the M1.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Personally I feel that VW is on the right track and the design of the new corrado/scirroco is looking like what the TT 2 should have been.

I rekon with the VW corporate grill has a much more agressive look than Audi.


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

Here are some more pictures & details
http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=12103


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clarko said:


> these pics are complete bullshit!
> i work for autocar and know as little as you guys regarding the "real" shape of the TT. Auto Express will make themselves look rather foolish when the new TT is released and looks nothing like their cover :lol:


Any chance you can explain the Autocar exclusive on the S3 a while back ? :wink: :lol:


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

> Anyone going to Tokyo next week?


Actually I'm going to be there the week of the motorshow (general public day opens 21st October I'm going on the 23rd..)

If I get time I might pop along and see whats what.. will take the digicam.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> Personally I feel that VW is on the right track and the design of the new corrado/scirroco is looking like what the TT 2 should have been.
> 
> I rekon with the VW corporate grill has a much more agressive look than Audi.


And that's just a C-Class coupe with a VW front.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm with Wak on this one. The new VW could steal a lot of sales from Audi. Based on what we've seen so far from Audi and VW, I would go for the veedub.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

id choose "this auto car TT" :roll: over an R32.

but the VW corrado/scirroco looks lovelyesp in roadster form


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like Porsche next for me in 3 yrs 

The TT is an almost impossible act to follow. A design icon!. Almost as recognisable today as the classic 911 or Beetle.

I think VAG have their heads firmly up their arses thinking they can pull it off again. Having the neck to call it a TT again is just cashing in on the original car's success :x

I am sure they will sell loads of them. But it seems car lovers like me aren't their target audience this time 

More one for the toffs than the enthusiasts.

Or maybe I'm just bitter my baby might soon be shadowed by a newer cooler model :lol:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I took my TT in for its 1st service last week and the guy that sold me my car 2 years ago came over and said " have you seen the new TT yet?, to which I replyed " No" so off he went and found the smallest photo of it lol, you couldnt really see much but it looked ok to me 

He then asked me if he could put me down for one  "we'll see " I said 8)

It be my TT's 2nd birthday on Friday 

Sam


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> I took my TT in for its 1st service last week and the guy that sold me my car 2 years ago came over and said " have you seen the new TT yet?, to which I replyed " No" so off he went and found the smallest photo of it lol, you couldnt really see much but it looked ok to me
> 
> He then asked me if he could put me down for one  "we'll see " I said 8)
> 
> ...


And did it resemble this thing?


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

The 3 door TT hatch back, says it all really!


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

I nearly had a panic attack when I bought this mag today. Let's hope its bull because if I wanted a crappy 1 series BMW I would have bought one 

If this thing does exist, Audi have shot themselves in the foot IMHO


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ratty said:


> The new TT is featured in this weeks Auto Express (out today) with so called 'offical pictures'.
> 
> If the pictures are genuine then be prepared for a shock:
> 
> ...


Looks like an A3 to me :roll:


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope that's not the replacement for the tt it looks horrid [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is the hatchback version of the TT according to the mag. It goes on to say it could/will be in addition to the coupe and hairdresser model. from that i take it the front part will be common.

from auto express:

your eyes are not deceiving you - this is Audi's daring new TT. Set to be revealed at the Tokyo Motor Show next week, the striking hatchback's styling proves that cute curves are out and sharp lines are in.

Following in the tracks of BMW's Z4 and 1-Series, Audi's designers have been forced to change tack in order to make waves in the compet-itive sports car market. According to Audi, it's no longer enough to build a machine that follows the crowd - you have to come up with a model which will attract one of its own! But the biggest surprise is that this three-door version looks set to join the line-up alongside coupÃ© and roadster variants. Called the Shooting Brake Concept, the show car reveals exactly what buyers can look forward to in 2006. Back in Issue 870, we exposed the production-ready convertible covered only with a light sheet, and the sculpted flanks revealed in those spy shots are clearly visible on the Shooting Brake.

Recreating a car as popular as the TT hasn't been easy, and Audi's new design is sure to divide opinion. The front end is dominated by the firm's now familiar four-sided grille, but this time the gaping air intake is finished with wide chrome bars.

Other big changes come at the rear, where the Shooting Brake has a thick reverse-angle C-pillar and an upright tailgate. When the covers are pulled off in Japan, bosses will be watching closely for public reaction to the third TT bodystyle, but it is far from ruled out as a production 
possibility.

One benefit of revealing the hatchback model first is that the TT's size increase isn't obvious. It's actually 14cm longer, which is a reflection of the general shift in dimensions of coupÃ© rivals.

Inside, the concept car's cabin is virtually showroom ready. Its deep sports seats, twin-hooded dials and stubby gearlever will be an inviting sight for any driving enthusiast. Carried over from the RS4, the flat-bottomed steering wheel will also become a production reality, while the new car also has the MMI cabin control system from the A8.

There's room for four inside, and the higher roofline means extra space in the back. The hatchback shape gives the TT improved load capacity. With the rear seats up, the boot offers 255 litres, but drop the backrest and that increases to 730 litres. Under the bonnet, the 3.2-litre V6 feeds 250bhp to all four wheels via a modified version of the firm's quattro all-wheel-drive system. A six-speed manual gearbox has been fitted to the show car, but the production version will also be available with Audi's dual-clutch DSG transmission.

The TT concept is so close to the final model that bosses are quoting performance figures, with the dash from 0-62mph covered in six seconds and a top speed of 155mph.

While there is no official confirmation of when the production car will be unveiled, it's likely to be on display at next September's Paris Motor Show. The first UK deliveries will be made before the end of 2006


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If it will take 2 dalmatians in the boot, and has exceptional handling / good engines, I could be tempted.

Won't be too long before you can get an aftermarket grille to get rid of that fucking awful thing they've stuck on the front.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Don't worry, the number plate will cover it up in part - that'll make it so much better. :roll:


----------



## m7ttc (May 21, 2002)

spilmah said:


> I took my TT in for its 1st service last week and the guy that sold me my car 2 years ago came over and said " have you seen the new TT yet?, to which I replyed " No" so off he went and found the smallest photo of it lol, you couldnt really see much but it looked ok to me
> 
> He then asked me if he could put me down for one  "we'll see " I said 8)
> 
> ...


Odd that they are trying to get you to sign up. I remember buying my MKI TT from the dealer (I had an A4 at the time) and I had to beg them to take my deposit (they had a 9-12month waiting list at the time),


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> Autoexpress website:
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/60893 ... di_tt.html
> 
> "Audi's new design is sure to divide opinion" - not wrong there. So we haven't yet seen the coupe or roadster version. This pic is of the 3 door hatchback.


One snag with this design, is that it doesn't look much different in size than the existing TT, so the raised roofline at the rear isn't going to be much use unless the people in the back seats are children with top hats on.

The guy who PS'd it should be sacked as none of the grill elements line up correctly, the relections from the lower half are the opposite from the upper half.

John


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks like Hyundai have taken over Audi what an awful designed grill.As the grill and wheels (other than body)are some of the most important parts of the car design I cannot imagine anyone at Audi A.G. letting this out on the road.
The car is clearly a hatch and therefore has not fitted into any previous marketing plan in the past for the tt range and is unlikely to do so for the future.
As for dealers taking deposits on the new tt ,they do not know their allocations for 2006, yet so how they know how many new tt's they will get when it finally gets launched beats me.
regards malc


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This car will be on the detroit motor show next month.
Audi will look at the reactions from the people.

In the "auto, motor und sport"...... was this article also with a story behind this car.
The new TT is planned for summer/fall 2006.

My english is not that good, otherwise i had translated the whole story :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I still don't believe that it is a picture of the new TT.

I believe that what has been posted is a photoshoped A3. Just look at the grille: the vertical lines are not even continuous :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

If they are talking about 2008 for a launch, that's 5 years after the current A3 was introduced, so likely to be its replacement. However, when has Audi revealed the shape of a new model 3 years in advance?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I don't believe it *is* the new A3. All I am saying is that I believe that who ever "took the picture of the new TT" has done nothing but a photshop job on a A3.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Rebel said:


> This car will be on the detroit motor show next month.


You mean "Tokio Motorshow" this month.



A3DFU said:


> I still don't believe that it is a picture of the new TT.


It look like it is if you take a look at this photoshop.









Jarod.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

it's going to be the sportsback range

think the new tt is going to be longer wheelbase coupe look like above


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Pretender said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't believe that it is a picture of the new TT.
> ...


This, I could agree, may be what the new TT will look like.
But the one on the first post has too high a line at the boot/tail gate for it to be a TT IMHO


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

That last one doesnt look bad actually.. I wouldnt mind if it looked like that.. Give it a convertible hard roof thingy and we're sorted!!


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

This is more realistic for the new Roadster........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


any body else think it looks a bit like a bmw 3 series coupe :?:


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

The guys on the Piston Heads forum are onto it too...
http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=12103
I'm not sure I like it - glad I'm still 'old skool'!
Jof


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > The Pretender said:
> ...


This pic - agreed - would be more akin to what the dealers are saying. Keeps most of the original lines - few corp tweaks - but basically instantly recognisable as a TT. Longer wheelbase would give slightly more room in the back - opens the market up slightly too to those that were put off a TT due to lack of room even for small children etc.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yea, but if you read the article, AutoExpress are STILL claiming that the pic of the A3 Cabrio the other week is STILL the new TT Roadster - credibility, what credibility!

They should talk to their sister mag in Germany, AutoBild....they seem to be more "on the ball"

Jae


----------

